
Email Is Broken. Can Anyone Fix It? - duck
https://www.wired.com/story/email-is-broken-can-anyone-fix-it/
======
sbinthree
Email is the greatest tool for external<>external communication ever. I hope
it never goes away. The "Broken" part is usually the dread you feel when you
have it on your phone and check it 300 times a day, or when you use a non-
major client and get tons of spam. Using Google Inbox on a PC and nothing on
your phone? Pure communication bliss.

